

A Peek At Brightkite For the iPhone - qhoxie
http://www.techcrunch.com/2008/10/16/a-peek-at-brightkite-for-the-iphone/

======
rsmoker
Also on ars technica:
[http://arstechnica.com/journals/apple.ars/2008/10/16/brightk...](http://arstechnica.com/journals/apple.ars/2008/10/16/brightkite-
iphone-app-preview-invites-video-in-action) (in case invites are limited.)

